# Pre and post dinner demands.



## MaxB (Mar 11, 2019)

Wondering if anyone else has the same goofy behavior 

pre ‘dinner time’. Maggie will sit on me, paw me, whine, stare. If that doesn’t work, will try husband. Bum in my face, sniffing my ear, and if one of us is not sitting somewhere for this behavior....will sit on the couch staring and barking.

post dinner one or all of the following:

Grab favorite toy and trot around after me whining and looking at the couch.
Roll around on couch, tossing toy into air. 
bark at one of us to follow her into sitting room.
We do not feed at the same time every day, deliberately so. 
We feed raw, dinner is 500gms of frozen raw food, tonight was surf and turf, 2 x chickens feet, 3 x frozen Irish sprats. 
this is a little more than recommended. 
breakfast is either 2 feet and a couple of sprats, or a duck neck.

so plenty of food and she’s a very active dog. But we’ve noticed she is asking for her food earlier and earlier, pawing etc. she’s 21.5kg, will be 2 in December, and is in perfect condition in terms of her body mass. She’s a smaller V. 
We’ve checked with raw feeding experts, she doesn’t need more calories, and her mix is right, though she pretends to be hungry. 

Does anyone else have a V so demanding for their food with behavior specific to that demand?

By the way, we ignore the demands most of the time. We know to give in is to reward, but she’s persistent. Surprise! A determined Vizsla. 😂

I’m just curious if it’s just ours, or do they all have goofy food demand habits? This is recent by the way, last month or so. 
she used to be so disinterested in food really, but now...the word breakfast elicits rapid head turn and gallop downstairs. Also much more interested in our food than she used to be. Stealing what she can.
Hope everyone is safe and well.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, that all sounds familiar! Mine will come sit and stare at me and once I've acknowledged that and asked her if she wants her dinner she'll get vocal, play bow, spin around, stuff like that to encourage me, I assume, to move faster. And then yeah, after dinner she's got all that energy flowing through her and tends to be pretty playful and will roll on the carpet or grass and toss toys in the air. 

I certainly wouldn't mind if the humans I cook for demonstrated just a touch of that passion and gratitude for their dinner.


----------

